# Price PAGA Settlement



## ayrun (Nov 21, 2014)

I just found an unknown "promotion" less than $20.00 earning in my last week statement. By searching earning transactions log, the promotion description shows "Price PAGA Settlement". Does anyone else have this promotion too? What is the settlement money from?


----------



## Haylife (Mar 14, 2016)

Mine was like $10. Idk what it’s for


----------



## JessUberLA (Feb 6, 2018)

I just had $1.05 show up and it's labelled as "price PAGA settlement"


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

It is related to this settlement for California drivers (notice the Plaintiff's name and brought under Private Attorneys General Act - PAGA): https://www.law360.com/articles/1002461/calif-judge-oks-7-75m-uber-driver-deal-over-objections


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It was one of the billion dollar lawsuits that got settled for fractions of a % of what it was worth while the lawyers made a killing.


----------

